# Pocket Watch With Foreign Body Under The Acylic



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi I have a relatively cheap Rotary pocket watch, mechanical skeleton movement.

The front case undoes the back is fixed part of the body that contains the movement.

I would like to open the case and get the foreign body out.

But as much as I look at it with the naked eye or a magnify glass I cannot see how

you you would take it apart, it does not appear to be assembled (but it must be.

There are no joins I can see.

Any suggestions on how it disembles please ?

Or a website that would show me how ?

I am baffled.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Is this a modern pocket watch, or an antique?

Does it have a cheap Chinese movement?

I.e. mainspring at about 10 o'clock, balance at 6, and motion work at 12, or these rotated bodily?

And by the "Acylic", do you mean the Glass (or 'Crystal') so that you can see the Foreign Body in the Face?

If you reply "Yes" to these, then I will post...

...The Method. h34r:


----------

